# Cherry Smoked Spare Ribs and Pork Butt



## smokemaster (Feb 21, 2007)

Last nights prep.





Rubbed with 
Southern Succor Pork Rub 

1/2 cup freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 cup paprika 
1/2 cup turbinado sugar 
1/4 cup coarse salt, either kosher or sea salt 
4 tsp dry mustard 
2 tsp cayenne 






Started cooking at 0900.  Had problems getting the wood burning.  Started with 3/4 full chimney of lump, then added 2 large pieces of oak.  Next time I'll use smaller pieces.

I have a new charcoal grate.  I was losing too much charcoal through the other grate


 





Everything is going well. temps have settled.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

You've got it going on.
Can't wait to see the finish pics.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, what Chris said. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## smokemaster (Feb 21, 2007)

Cooking with wood is damned hard.  Really have to manage the fire. Being only my second smoke with just wood I must say I'm satisfied. Next time will be only with lump.

The pork butt is still in the smoker, internal temp is 164F, smoker temp is 234F.




Nice smoke ring on the ribs. 3-1-1 method give the best texture for me.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice job on the bones


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, those ribs look gooooood!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks real good from afar.  If you make the pic bigger I could taste them......maybe.


----------



## john a (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure could use some of that for lunch today.


----------



## smokemaster (Feb 21, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> Looks good smokemaster.  How did you find the Succor rub.  I've used it a couple of times on a pork leg butt and a shoulder.  Reviews were good, but it is a little peppery.



It is a bit spicy but my sauce compliments the flavor.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great! Makes me wanna take the shovel to my deck so I can find the WSM.


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 21, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great! Makes me wanna take the shovel to my deck so I can find the WSM.



I missread this post the first time I thought you wrote, "Looks great! Makes me wanna take the shovel to my *desk* so I can find the WSM". I was going to say I used to have a desk like that but I never had a WSM on it too!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 21, 2007)

Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


----------



## cleglue (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice looking ribs.  Man I love ribs.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 21, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


Harcourt Fenton "Harry" Mudd, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 21, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":15xo4yz8]Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


Harcourt Fenton "Harry" Mudd, if I'm not mistaken.[/quote:15xo4yz8]

And the episode name was??????????? If you know this you are really a Star Trek freak, not that I am, I just happen to know it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":2uipe45l][quote="007bond-jb":2uipe45l]Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


Harcourt Fenton "Harry" Mudd, if I'm not mistaken.[/quote:2uipe45l]

And the episode name was??????????? If you know this you are really a Star Trek freak, not that I am, I just happen to know it.[/quote:2uipe45l]

Your just a freak!


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 21, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":2riq6sfh][quote="007bond-jb":2riq6sfh]Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


Harcourt Fenton "Harry" Mudd, if I'm not mistaken.[/quote:2riq6sfh]

And the episode name was??????????? If you know this you are really a Star Trek freak, not that I am, I just happen to know it.[/quote:2riq6sfh]

I believe old Harry first showed up in an episode called "Mudd's Women".  But the costume he's wearing in the avatar makes me suspect it's from "I, Mudd".



No, I do have a life.  I did a Google image search on "Harry Mudd" to make sure I was right about who the avatar was, and ran across a list of episodes with the photos from them... I recognized Harry, but couldn't have told you either episode name if you threatened to take away my WSM.


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the episode the picture was taken from was Mudd's Women!









And before I get branded an inveterate trekie, I Googled it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 21, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":1w9o82m7][quote="007bond-jb":1w9o82m7]Them ribs look great. question, your avitar is it from star trek?


Harcourt Fenton "Harry" Mudd, if I'm not mistaken.[/quote:1w9o82m7]

And the episode name was??????????? If you know this you are really a Star Trek freak, not that I am, I just happen to know it.[/quote:1w9o82m7]

THIS IS A COOKING SECTION !
 [smilie=offtopic.gif] 

and there was more than one episode with Mudd.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 21, 2007)

SoEzzy said:
			
		

> I think the episode the picture was taken from was Mudd's Women!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close, but no cigar.  His military style costume looks like a scene from "I, Mudd".


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 21, 2007)

Tusk tusk you inveterate trekie!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a cooking section so I will say that the episode I was thinking of was;
"Trouble with Tribbles"








Back to the topic


----------



## smokemaster (Feb 22, 2007)

The butt cooked to an internal temp of 205F.  Let it rest for an hour and pulled. The internal temp was 195 when i pulled it.  Overall it was a successful smoke. Very satisfied and it tasted good.  









I don't know from which episode the picture is from but I got the avatar from this poster.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 22, 2007)

Smokemaster wins the gold star for thread back on topic 
butt looks yummy.
BTW it was: Star Trek Epsiode 41, Season 2: I, Mudd


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks good but I am curious as to how easily it pulled.  I see that you sliced it for the pic.  Did you have to slice it first ?  Was it fall apart tender ?  What temp did you smoke at ?


----------



## smokemaster (Feb 23, 2007)

I sliced it just to show the smoke ring better. It pulled real well. No effort needed. I cooked it at 230 to 250. Tried to keep it on the low side. It took about 10 hrs. Then let it rest for an hour.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

Got it.


----------

